
Ask HN: Why are you learning Machine Learning/AI? - refrigerator
Seems like every month there&#x27;s a new machine learning course and a lot of people seem to be interested in doing them. Curious as to why.
======
amrrs
I heard someone saying 'AI is the new electricity' irrespective of whether
it'd become as ubiquitous as Electricity or not, it's definitely a Powerhose
and we need powers to do wonders!

------
jetti
For algorithmic trading, more specifically cryptocurrency and possibly forex
markets. I'm looking into reinforcement learning to better determine
enters/exits into the market.

------
usgroup
I think dropping the distribution assumption and the advent of this online
predictiOn is interesting (and happens to be ML)

------
mindhash
Ml/AI are going to be used by every mid to large firm someday..I always
thought it will be 25-30 percent of IT team.

~~~
jackgolding
Why should it sit in IT?

------
billconan
I'm worried about being replaced, I need to understand it better to defend
myself.

~~~
swah
The actual answer.. me too.

------
edimaudo
It's interesting and pretty powerful when used well.

------
LifeQuestioner
I enjoy it.

